# Neue Hordengilde auf Dethecus / BC Gilde



## Bashilly (21. November 2006)

Hallo an alle interessierten,

Ich bin Leiter der Hordengilde Gloria et Potestas auf dem deutschen PvP Server Dethecus.

Die Gilde existiert seit ca. 5 Tagen und wir haben das Ziel unseren Wunschcharacter bis Burning Cursade auf 60 zu spielen um dann richtig durchzustarten. Also wer lust hat auf den Raidstress bis BC zu verzichten oder einfach mal eine neue Klasse spielen möchte und dort von Anfang an in eine Gilde integriert sein möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir Ingame melden.

Ich möchte auch keine Massengilde enstehen lassen sondern Sie lediglich so groß halten dass man später auch die 25er Instanzen schaffen kann. Also max. 40-50 Spieler.

Genommen werden immo noch alle Klassen. Das level ist egal ihr solltet lediglich bis zum Start von BC 60 sein und auch in BC weiter spielen wollen.

Ihr solltet ausserdem eine gewisse geistige Reife besitzen. Proleten und möchtegern Allesbash0r sind unerwünscht.

Also meldet euch bei interesse ingame bei Bashîlly (schreibweise des î beachten!!!) oder in diesem Beitrag.


Greetings
Bashîlly
Guildleader of Gloria et Potestas


----------



## Killjan (22. November 2006)

ich weis ja nicht wie du das anstellen willst bis Bc 60 zu sein aber Bc kommt 13/17 jan. raus bis da wirste das nie schafen schon mal garnet die die dann neu anfabgen bei lvl -.-


----------



## Bashilly (22. November 2006)

Killjan schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht wie du das anstellen willst bis Bc 60 zu sein aber Bc kommt 13/17 jan. raus bis da wirste das nie schafen schon mal garnet die die dann neu anfabgen bei lvl -.-




Wenn du schnell bist, schaffst du es einen Char in 7-8 Spieltagen auf 60 zu Kriegen. Also sollten 2 Monate genug Zeit sein.


----------



## Bashilly (27. November 2006)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashilly (4. Dezember 2006)

gogo wir suchen immernoch nach Verstärkung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashilly (12. Dezember 2006)

Immernoch plätze frei.


----------



## Femic (21. Dezember 2006)

Muhaha auf deathecus hab ich mein ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hau euch alle um wenn ich nur den gildenname seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aba horde rullzz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

